# Job Hunt and Prospects for Engineers



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am an Indian engineer currently working in Japan. I received my Canadian PR in Jan and looking forward to immigrate around middle of next year.
I have around 2 years of sales & marketing experience in metal processing industry. Following to that, I have around 7 months of experience in centrifugal compressors application engineering. I will still continue this job for around 7 more months so that I will get at least 1 year of experience with a hope it may help me in finding oil and gas job in Canada.
I would appreciate if any engineer who is in same boat and would like to be in touch and share his/her experience of job hunting in Canada.

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada is the second largest country in the world. There is no such thing as 'job hunting in Canada' as job hunting comes down to the province in which you live and the region in which you live within that province.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Also, engineering can be a regulated profession. A professional engineer holds a P.eng designation. new graduate engineers have to serve at least 4 years as an engineer in training to get theirP.eng.

you need to check what will be required for you it may be require more experence, additional examinations and /or more study


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

colchar said:


> Canada is the second largest country in the world. There is no such thing as 'job hunting in Canada' as job hunting comes down to the province in which you live and the region in which you live within that province.


Actually searching for a job as immigrant is bit different and requires some serious preparation.For example,you require to register with provincial engineering bodies and get yourself certified which is tedious process altogether.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

JGK said:


> Also, engineering can be a regulated profession. A professional engineer holds a P.eng designation. new graduate engineers have to serve at least 4 years as an engineer in training to get theirP.eng.
> 
> you need to check what will be required for you it may be require more experence, additional examinations and /or more study


Thanks for the info.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

metallica.kyoto said:


> Actually searching for a job as immigrant is bit different and requires some serious preparation.For example,you require to register with provincial engineering bodies and get yourself certified which is tedious process altogether.



I am well aware of that, but one still does not job hunt in Canada - one job hunts in a province and/or region of said province.

And your comments apply to engineers, not all immigrants.


----------

